# WiFi Drivers/Network Card Issue

## MajorJalepino

Hi all,

I've newly installed Gentoo on an acer nitro 5. I've gotten over the initial few common hiccups with new installs but now I'm at a loss with this.

Basically, I had a working system with WiFi connectivity after reading through the WiFi and wpa_supplicant sections of the handbook, but somewhere along the line this was lost. I have honestly no idea what I could possibly have changed to cause this issue, bar a couple of untimely battery-deaths while emerging some packages. Still... ???

Any way, upon boot I get a few error messages for failure to load modules iwlwifi.ko, iwlwvm.ko and iptables_nat.ko (and they are built as separate modules, and listed in etc/modules-load.d/networking.conf). When I log in, I have no connection to the internet  :Sad: . 

Here are some command outputs I think you might find useful that I've learned from scouring other forum posts. 

Kernel I re-built just now: 

```
# uname -a

Linux GENTOO_JWH 5.15.41-gentoo #7 SMP Wed Jul 27 00:06:34 AEST 2022 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8300H CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
# ifconfig

enp6s0f1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.47  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 2001:8003:ed09:2501:e3b5:184f:72dd:520  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::2bf2:5b3e:fb8a:4d1c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 98:28:a6:2e:b0:2d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4253  bytes 6009073 (5.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3139  bytes 303732 (296.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s20f3: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 18:56:80:a3:8e:55  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

The network controller is line 00:14.3

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 8th Gen Core 4-core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [Coffee Lake H] (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 8th Gen Core 4-core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [Coffee Lake H]

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6th-10th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 6th-10th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation CoffeeLake-H GT2 [UHD Graphics 630]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] CoffeeLake-H GT2 [UHD Graphics 630]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Shared SRAM (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH Shared SRAM

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH CNVi WiFi (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller

00:15.1 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller

00:17.0 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #14 (rev f0)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1e.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO UART Host Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO UART Host Controller

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM470 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] HM470 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH cAVS

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SMBus Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SPI Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Cannon Lake PCH SPI Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP107GL High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] GP107GL High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader

06:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

```
# dmesg | grep iwl

[    5.594506] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

[    5.740925] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 0

[    5.740933] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 1

[    5.740937] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 2

[    5.740940] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 3

[    5.740943] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 4

[    5.740945] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 6

[    5.740948] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 8

[    5.740950] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 9

[    5.740953] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 10

[    5.740956] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 11

[    5.740958] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 15

[    5.740961] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 16

[    5.740963] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 18

[    5.740966] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 19

[    5.740968] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 20

[    5.740971] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 21

[    5.740974] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 28

[    5.741442] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 46.9d0122c0.0 9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    5.906572] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Wireless-AC 9560 160MHz, REV=0x318

[    5.956641] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: 18:56:80:a3:8e:55

[    6.026658] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    6.029327] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlp0s20f3: renamed from wlan0
```

```
# egrep "(CFG80211|IWLWIFI)" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_USE_KERNEL_REGDB_KEYS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwlmvm                397312  0

mac80211              901120  1 iwlmvm

libarc4                16384  1 mac80211

iwlwifi               393216  1 iwlmvm

cfg80211              892928  3 iwlmvm,iwlwifi,mac80211

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0
```

If I try modprobing these modules, with:

```
#modprobe iwlwifi.ko
```

I get:

```
iwlwifi.ko not found in directory /lib/modules/5.15.41-gentoo
```

Before you all ask, I posted these with wgetpaste using an ethernet connection.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MajorJalepino,

Welcome to Gentoo.

```
# dmesg | grep iwl

[    5.594506] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode

[    5.740925] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: WRT: Overriding region id 0 
```

That tells that iwlwifi is loading and doing its thing. 

Its listed in lsmod too.

```
modprobe iwlwifi.ko  
```

There is no need to supply the .ko extension.

Its loaded anyway.

```
wlp0s20f3: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 18:56:80:a3:8e:55  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Shows that the interface is up, you did not need the -a option to show it, but not configured.

Its not even configured itself  with a fe80::/64 IPv6 address.

Make friends with wgetpaste and put all of dmesg onto a pastebin site.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Thanks for the reply Neddy,

Here is the link to the dmesg dump:

http://dpaste.com/HWF2MYAEV

That's what I find bizarre, everything else shows that module is loaded but I still get the error messages on boot.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MajorJalepino,

There is no sign of any attempt in dmesg to start wlp0s20f3.

I was expecting to see attempts to associate and authenticate but it didn't happen.

How do you think you are starting wlp0s20f3?

There are two steps 

1. Get the radio link up

2. Set up the interface as if it was wired.

That will all happen after

```
[    6.634510] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlp0s20f3: renamed from wlan0
```

----------

## MajorJalepino

Neddy,

I don't have a clue how to start it, I thought it would happen automatically with these modules being automatically loaded. 

wpa_supplicant doesn't actually start the device does it? 

Thanks.

----------

## pjp

What is the output of rc-update and what is the contents of /etc/conf.d/net ?

As an FYI, /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf contains information you don't want publicly visible, so if you ever post it, be sure to edit it. Primarily SSID and key information (maybe more I'm not aware of... that's all I see in mine of concern).

----------

## MajorJalepino

Hi pjp,

Link to output of both those commands: http://dpaste.com/H5MUJGYJH.

Thanks for the heads up about WPA. I've set that file up too with the SSID, password and router addresses for WPA2 when it was working.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MajorJalepino,

You have two network interfaces called. enp6s0f1 and wlp0s20f3.

The network setup asks you to create two symbolic links in /etc/init.d/ that point to net.lo.

In your case net.enp6s0f and net.wlp0s20f3

You may have done that.

Both should be added to the default runlevel.

Remove dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant from the default runlevel.

They will be started by net.enp6s0f and/or net.wlp0s20f3.

Now you need an /etc/conf.d/net file.

No entry is required for enp6s0f but you need to invoke wpa_supplicant for net.wlp0s20f3. here.

It should be covered on the wiki or the pages it refers to.

One further wart to be aware of is what needs to happen for the network service to be considered to be up.

Read and possibly edit /etc/rc.conf. See the comment above the line  

```
#rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

-- edit --

```
#Force the use of wpa_supplicant

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

Your wifi is not called wlan0 udev renamed it for you.

You can tell udev not to do that or use the new name everywhere.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Thanks Neddy,

What commands do I need to change around the default runlevels? (rc-update?) 

And how do I change the name of wlan0 across the whole system?

How do I create those symbolic links?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT:

So I removed those services from default runlevel and added the new ones: http://dpaste.com/ABRTJR53M

I added these symbolic links to /etc/init.d/: http://dpaste.com/FLGJ26NQE

But still after a reboot that wireless gateway isn't starting/running properly. 

Trying to manually start that service: http://dpaste.com/HY6MF95AK

My wpa_supplicant.conf file (cleaned of passwords etc. of course): https://dpaste.com/AQFA9ZLE4

Obligatory dmesg: https://dpaste.com/FPMJ625A8

Thanks in advance.

----------

## jburns

Is wpa_supplicant built with the tkip USE flag?

----------

## MajorJalepino

jburns,

No, I haven't set any use flags for specific packages and it's not in my make.conf.

----------

## Hu

TKIP is deprecated for many years now, and earlier this year, Gentoo changed its default not to include TKIP support in wpa_supplicant.  Your cleaned configuration file contains in part:

```
   group=CCMP TKIP

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```

I seem to recall some users who experienced a wireless failure when specifying TKIP in the configuration while not having TKIP in wpa_supplicant, even if their access point did not need TKIP enabled.  I may be misremembering this, or those users could have had some other problem.  However, it seems to me that specifying TKIP when your wpa_supplicant does not support it is useless at best, and possibly detrimental.

Your wlan0 is being renamed by udev to the much more "obvious" (/sarcasm) wlp0s20f3.  Therefore, that is the name by which you need to configure the network, not wlan0.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Hi Hu,

I just copied this wpa_supplicant.conf file from the wiki. I also have reconfigured the /etc/conf.d/net file to use the correct gateway name and removed TKIP from wpa_supplicant.

Still cannot connect to WiFi.

----------

## jburns

The problem occurs when wpa_supplicant is built without tkip support but tries to use tkip to access a router that suppports tkip.  The solutions are modify the router settings so that it only supports WPA2 or better OR build  wpa_supplicant with the tkip USE flag.  I could not find any to tell  wpa_supplicant not to say it supports tkip when it has been built without tkip support.  If you build  wpa_supplicant with tkip support the connection to the router will still be made using WPA2.

----------

## pjp

Verify that you have logging enabled for your wireless interface in conf.d/net (your prior dpaste that included it has expired).

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Enable_logging

I believe all that is needed is the one line that mentions the log file (adjust for your interface and desired logging location):

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

Then please retry manually restarting net.wlp0s20f3, then provide its output and the log. Make sure it doesn't contain anything sensitive. I didn't notice anything in mine, but I only looked over it quickly.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Hi pjp,

Logging enabled in conf.d/net, here is the output of the restart:

```

# rc-service net.wlp0s20f3 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s20f3

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s20f3 ... [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s20f3 ...Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: wlp0s20f3  error: No such file or directory

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s20f3 failed to start

```

And here is the log (I have it copied if the link expires again): https://dpaste.com/6K8TNYAE8

I'm pretty sure the only information in here is my SSID, but anyone can see that right?

----------

## pjp

It seems that wlp0s20f3 isn't working at all, is that correct?

After you see the "Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname" / "failed to start" error, what does ifconfig wlp0s20f3 show?

And we might as well take a look at most other things too. Filter as necessary the output or contents of:

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

rc-update

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log (start with an empty log, then perform the "net.wlp0s20f3 restart" again) If you're using wgetpaste to upload data, it has a -e option to set the number of days before the upload expires (default is 1). 3 - 7 is probably fine.

I believe /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant was starting your wlp0s20f3 interface, and switching to using /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s20f3 requires more changes to complete the transition to using that method.

For the record, I happen to use the /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant method, but I typically see using /etc/init.d/net.* recommended. As I have unresolved wireless problems, and you're trying to resolve a performance problem, trying to get net.wlp0s20f3 working seems worth an attempt.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Thanks for the reply pjp,

Here are the outputs of the commands you needed (in order), they will expire in 7 days. 

https://dpaste.com/5TT29CJHB

https://dpaste.com/7THYHYD26

https://dpaste.com/62CWUZRXH

https://dpaste.com/3VCDWLA4A

https://dpaste.com/26M3FJZD8

https://dpaste.com/EZA5MTLMA

https://dpaste.com/HD9TB4YP8

https://dpaste.com/64FMRVZF2

Thanks for any help you may offer. I don't think I've done any setup with init.d/wpa_supplicant, because the wiki tells you to make symbolic links in init.d with net.wlp0sf20f3 to net.lo.

----------

## pjp

ifconfig wlp0s20f3

Interface exists, looks OK (other than the not working part)

/etc/init.d/net.*

Interfaces look OK

rc-update

shows net.* interfaces started, no dhcp, wpa_supplicant or anything else that looks wrong (to me).

/etc/conf.d/net

looks OK (to me). I have almost the same configuration, but I don't know if using /etc/init.d/net.* to start the network uses the same configuration as using init.d/wpa_supplicant to start it.

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

looks OK (standard from documentation)

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

You have 2 ctrl_interface lines. 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

 I initially thought this might be a problem, but later in the log, maybe not.

In directory /var/run/wpa_supplicant/, verify ownership of the file is "root wheel".

My initial thought was the two lines were in conflict, but the log suggests not.

net.wlp0s20f3 restart

I didn't previously notice the '/usr/bin/wpa_cli' error.

Before I read the log, I wondered if the WHEEL configuration might help with that.

/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

Seems to indicate using the "DIR" "WHEEL" config: 

```
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'
```

I have no idea if this is significant, but maybe a performance issue? Or if the device is otherwise configured to only connect on 5GHz?: 

```
nl80211: No channel number found for frequency 5905 MHz
```

For general use and maybe performance, you might want to check into setting the correct "regulatory country". I believe "00" is the default: 

```
nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00
```

And the tail end of the log, which only really seems to indicate that there might be an issue with the interface: 

```
Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists, but does not allow connections - assuming it was leftover from forced program termination

Successfully replaced leftover ctrl_iface socket '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp0s20f3'

MBO: Update non-preferred channels, non_pref_chan=N/A

wlp0s20f3: Added interface wlp0s20f3

wlp0s20f3: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp0s20f3 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Daemonize..

CTRL_IFACE - wlp0s20f3 - wait for monitor to attach
```

"Address already in use" is interesting. Are you using modules for your wireless? If so, try using modprobe to remove the module and restart the /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s20f3 interface.

Only because I noticed it mentioned in the log, I have no idea what "EAPOL" references. However, I have an "eapol_version=1" in my wpa_supplicant.conf outside / before the network {} section. I wouldn't add it, just something I noticed. I unfortunately didn't document why its there or what it does (I may not have specifically put it there).

And while I'm mentioning differences, I also have "fast_reauth=1". Again, I don't really know what it does or if I put it there. I set this up 5 years ago, and have tried to leave it alone :)

Hopefully someone more familiar with setting up wireless to work with /etc/init.d/net.*  will be able to offer something more useful.

----------

## MajorJalepino

Hi all,

I went back through the wpa_supplicant wiki page and followed some commands there. 

It seems that I was trying to start a connection with init.d/wpa_supplicant and init.d/wlp0s20f3 at the same time. So I removed the symlinks for the gateways, added dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant to runlevel default and everything works fine.

Thanks for all the help, a great learning experience to be sure. SOLVED.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MajorJalepino,

It was all going well until ...

```
 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s20f3 ...Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: wlp0s20f3  error: No such file or directory
```

What does 

```
rfkill
```

say about the state of the transmitters?

There will be a Wifi transmitter and Bluetooth too, if you have bluetooth.

That's rfkill is both a kernel option and a userspace tool. You need both parts. 

The horrible name wlp0s20f3, says that its PCI bus 0, Slot 20, Function 3.

Put your 

```
lspci -nnk
```

 onto a pastebin please. 

Check your dmesg for firmware loading errors.

----------

